# Alan Schofield



## Roddy Munro (Nov 3, 2005)

Further info in the search for the above.

Alan sailed on Theriot 11 and Theriot 111 Leith Supply boats.Also Trojan Tide. Again supply, between 1976-78 as AB and Bosun.
My friend would be glad of any information.


----------

